# S0630 charge amount?



## HCC12345 (Oct 8, 2008)

How much do you charge and/or the standard allowable for S0630?


----------



## sodaniel (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, I have this question too.


----------



## cleanclaims (Oct 30, 2009)

Are there any insurances that actually pay for this one?  Typically we have always based fee schedules off of a percentage of what Medicare pays for services, but since they don't pay for this, another way to come up with fee pricing for some physicians is to find another service that requires the same amount of physician work, and try to come up with a fee that resembles that procedure.


----------



## tamara.battle (Nov 2, 2009)

FeeName	CPTCode	Modifier	Fees	EffectiveDate	TermDate
2002 Facility Dallas RBRVS Eff 1/1/2002 S0630		0	1/1/2002 0:00	12/31/2002 0:00
2002 Non Facility Dallas RBRVS   Eff 1/1/2002	S0630		0	1/1/2002 0:00	12/31/2002 0:00
2005 Dallas RBRVS Facility Eff 1/1/2005	S0630		0	1/1/2005 0:00	12/31/2005 0:00
2005 Dallas RBRVS Non-facility Eff 1/1/2005	S0630		0	1/1/2005 0:00	12/31/2005 0:00
2006 Dallas RBRVS Facility eff 1/1/06	S0630		0	1/1/2006 0:00	12/31/2006 0:00
2006 Dallas RBRVS Non-Facility eff 1/1/06	S0630		0	1/1/2006 0:00	12/31/2006 0:00
2007 Dallas RBRVS Facility Eff 1/1/07	S0630		0	1/1/2007 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
2007 Dallas RBRVS Non-Facility Eff 1/1/07	S0630		-	1/1/2007 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
2009 Dallas RBRVS Fac Eff 1-1-09	S0630		0	1/1/2009 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
2009 Dallas RBRVS Non Fac Eff 1-1-09	S0630		0	1/1/2009 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS DallasCollinTarrant HMO Fac 7-1-08	S0630		Review Required	7/1/2008 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS DallasCollinTarrant HMO fac eff 7-1-07	S0630		REVIEW REQUIRED	7/1/2007 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS DallasCollinTarrant HMO Fac eff 8-15-09	S0630		20.44	8/15/2009 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS DallasCollinTarrant HMO non-fac eff 7-1-07	S0630		REVIEW REQUIRED	7/1/2007 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS DallasCollinTarrant HMO NonFac eff 7-1-08	S0630		Review Required	7/1/2008 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS DallasCollinTarrant HMO NonFac eff 8-15-09	S0630		20.44	8/15/2009 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS DallasCollinTarrant PPO fac eff 7-1-07	S0630		REVIEW REQUIRED	7/1/2007 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS DallasCollinTarrant PPO Fac eff 7-1-08	S0630		Review Required	7/1/2008 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS DallasCollinTarrant PPO Fac eff 8-15-09	S0630		20.44	8/15/2009 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS DallasCollinTarrant PPO non-fac eff 7-1-07	S0630		REVIEW REQUIRED	7/1/2007 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS DallasCollinTarrant PPO NonFac 7-1-08	S0630		Review Required	7/1/2008 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS DallasCollinTarrant PPO NonFac8-15-09	S0630		20.44	8/15/2009 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS Other Cnty HMO Fac eff 7-1-08	S0630		Review Required	7/1/2008 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS Other Cnty HMO Fac eff 8-15-09	S0630		20.44	8/15/2009 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS Other Cnty HMO NonFac eff 7-1-08	S0630		Review Required	7/1/2008 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS Other Cnty HMO NonFac eff 8-15-09	S0630		20.44	8/15/2009 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS Other Cnty PPO Fac eff 7-1-08	S0630		Review Required	7/1/2008 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS Other Cnty PPO Fac eff 8-15-09	S0630		20.44	8/15/2009 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS Other Cnty PPO NonFac eff 7-1-08	S0630		Review Required	7/1/2008 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS Other Cnty PPO NonFac eff 8-15-09	S0630		20.44	8/15/2009 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS Other Counties HMO fac eff 7-1-07	S0630		REVIEW REQUIRED	7/1/2007 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS Other Counties HMO non-fac eff 7-1-07	S0630		REVIEW REQUIRED	7/1/2007 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS Other Counties PPO fac eff 7-1-07	S0630		REVIEW REQUIRED	7/1/2007 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
BCBS Other Counties PPO non-fac eff 7-1-07	S0630		REVIEW REQUIRED	7/1/2007 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
Great West HMO, Open Access, POS & PPO eff 7-1-2008	S0630		25.51	7/1/2008 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
Great West HMO/POS/Open Access eff 7-1-07	S0630		32.75	7/1/2007 0:00	8/31/2007 0:00
HealthSmart/NTHN AWP (Recvd 4-15-06)	S0630		25% discount	1/1/1900 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00
Multiplan Eff 8-1-08	S0630		65.00% 	8/1/2008 0:00	1/1/1900 0:00


----------

